
Show HN: Discuss data with chart-level comments - thingsilearned
https://chartio.com/blog/charts-worth-commenting-on/
======
thingsilearned
Dave, founder of Chartio here. With so many of our customers working remote we
realized that we needed to prioritize our collaboration features and worked
long hours to get this out.

We're really excited about how this came out - like comments on google docs,
it makes for an entirely different and more collaborative experience. I hope
it helps teams create better dashboards together and more easily discuss their
data.

